# My lil starter coop for my 3



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

that's it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice. Rocks around the base is a good idea.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I kept wondering where the door to go in and out was, then I saw the ramp. I doubt that pic could be taken twice at that exact angle to keep the door from showing.

So were the three hiding inside?


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah they were inside


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

here they are


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

What a cute coop!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now it's a coop, there are chickens in the run.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's really cute!Your flock looks right at home.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Love it. 

I was thinking of "fancying" things up here but I'm still hoping natural causes will shrink the amount I have naturally and then make what's left kindof cute.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I should just make a bunch of 8x8 foot panels and use them as building material. Every one would look the same. Everything would screw together. Maybe I'll do that. Hubby could help.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah I am going to get me a design and start making my own once my group begins to grow more


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Same here, I always want to build things for my birds but cutting wood is a mission - the rest is the fun


----------

